# Rockets' problems?



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Many people don't expect them to go 9-9 in the first 18 games. Anything is possible, but what are the real problems with this team? How can they adjust their system to make sure they can win games? Will they snap out of their slump any time soon? I wish I could watch them and analyze out the proble,s, but with the location difference, I wouldn't be able to watch them nights in, nights out, unfortunately.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rick Adelman not using Yao the right way, and not allowing Yao to play his real game
The team is just full of terrible shooters. 
The defense we were known for last year, and in the past is long gone. 

I am mainly more upset at Adelman really.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Rick Adelman not using Yao the right way, and not allowing Yao to play his real game
> The team is just full of terrible shooters.
> The defense we were known for last year, and in the past is long gone.
> 
> I am mainly more upset at Adelman really.


i agree i mean i will say this again WHAT HAPPEN TO OUR THREE POINT SHOOTHING? also we have a problem with WAY too many fouls at the end of games that put the other team on the line for easy points and how defense is horrible i mean you see time and TIME again that guards come in to the paint too much becuase our preminter defence is just wrong, this might be Ricks fault becuase of his defence philophy that makes Yao gets caught with the faster guards going at him, that our the guys just can't play D. Also we are having problems getting Yao the Ball as you see WAY too many turnovers and all teams just front Yao to death and we don't seem to have a solution to that. I mean Yao diff. is not comfortable playing this way (you saw how Kaman! and Shaq did to Yao so the blame i think has to go with Rick and why can't any of our guys just make some open jump shots. FOULING, THREE POINT SHOOTING, DEFENSE PHILOSOPHY, TURNOVERS


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I expected us to start slowly.

And I guess we'll just have to be a little more patient with this team.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, I think our team was built with JVG's belief in mind. However, we have changed the coach now, and there are "growing pains" that come with it. 

Give them some time to adjust.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

We'll bounce back, as long as the other players can actually get something in. We looked really good in the beginning. We seem to lost momentum after the second or third lost. It's not about winning the championship this year. It's about getting pass the first freakin round.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Battier thinks this team will continue its learning curve all the way into the All-Star break. That concerns me. If we had a bonified shooter like Radmonovic or Peja then this team would probably be 12 and 6 right now.

I do agree that Yao should be down in the post more than he is up top. I still think the PG thing is an issue. If Rafer was called upon to shoot then I have no problem with him leading this team but, when he shoots more than 6 times per game it is to much.

Steve is still playing well.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

^^Radmanovic??? :lol::lol:

He sucks.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thing is, with Tmac and Yao, we don't have time. With this roster its win now, and not develop in RA system this season and so on. Tmac is leaving his prime, and Yao is in his peek.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Krimzon said:


> We'll bounce back, as long as the other players can actually get something in. We looked really good in the beginning. We seem to lost momentum after the second or third lost. It's not about winning the championship this year. It's about getting pass the first freakin round.


wow never thought about it like that, your right we need to get pass the first round before becoming such a overrated team


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Thing is, with Tmac and Yao, we don't have time. With this roster its win now, and not develop in RA system this season and so on. Tmac is leaving his prime, and Yao is in his peek.


come on man be a little more optimistic their find and i don't believe its Yao's Prime yet if you look at history Centers don't peak/win championships until 30 so i think we have plenty of time we could still win a Championship in the next 5 years or so even without T-Mac his contract would be up and i think at the same time as Lebron and D-Wade have there player option to opt out(and you know how much the nba likes D-Wade)


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

With the way the Chinese National Team is using Yao in the summer, I highly doubt Yao's body will hold up much past 30.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Perimeter Defense is our worst problem and the rotation with our players is another.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

^ agree with the both of you we do need some help or change in preimeter defence one day i say MJ is a good D player and sure enough that game he sucked. lets just hope that We get comfortable with this Rick's system quick or hello lottery


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I vote we make Mike James our official scapegoat


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I was going to vote for Battier as an All-Star, but he has been so useless offensively that I can't bring myself to. Rudy Gay is averaging, what, 17 ppg right now? And he's a decade younger!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL Gay is only like 5 years younger.
Battier is only like 27.

But Battier isnt really bringing much to the offensive end. And I didnt see him on Artest much in the Kings game. No idea why? 

But another thing is Scola, how does Scola go for 20points 10 rebounds twice then go for 0 points 2 rebounds in the other games??????????
The return of Francis will let be breath alot easier.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ 8 years.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

hroz said:


> LOL Gay is only like 5 years younger.
> Battier is only like 27.
> 
> But Battier isnt really bringing much to the offensive end. And I didnt see him on Artest much in the Kings game. No idea why?
> ...


Looks like someone read the power rankings.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> I was going to vote for Battier as an All-Star, but he has been so useless offensively that I can't bring myself to. Rudy Gay is averaging, what, 17 ppg right now? And he's a decade younger!


I try not to think about it


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> I try not to think about it


true that


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Legend-Like said:


> Looks like someone read the power rankings.


NBA
ESPN


Which power rankings it doesnt say anything.....

Plus Scola got 0 points & 4 rebounds in the Kings game. I doubt it would be up yet. 

Has he had a wrose game than that one?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

if rudy gay were on this team, the team would look much better.. rudy gay and yao ming would make a nice 1-2 punch and make a nice core for the future to contend, while yao and t-mac, well, unless they win a ship in the next two years they're probably going to have to rebuild. that trade was originally made to bring in a veteran to help the team over the "hump", the hump being the first round and it didn't work. go figure, battier himself has never been past the first round and while he's a solid player he is all reputation.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

c_dog said:


> if rudy gay were on this team, the team would look much better.. rudy gay and yao ming would make a nice 1-2 punch and make a nice core for the future to contend, while yao and t-mac, well, unless they win a ship in the next two years they're probably going to have to rebuild. that trade was originally made to bring in a veteran to help the team over the "hump", the hump being the first round and it didn't work. go figure, battier himself has never been past the first round and while he's a solid player he is all reputation.


Rudy and Yao would not be a 1-2 punch. Yao and TMac would still be the 1-2 punch. Rudy would still be the number 3 guy.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

22nd in FG% and 27th in 3pt FG%

Amazing


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The Rockets poor start in 2004-05 should give them hope. Van Gundy, like Adelman, had to deal with change. In T-Mac's first season in Houston, Van Gundy's Rockets started out 6-11 before "clicking" and going 45-20 the rest of the way.
> 
> On the other hand, that late 2004 start may be a signal to today's supporting cast to find their niche quick. After the "Big Two", four of the team's top 5 scorers from that 17-game stretch, Jim Jackson, Maurice Taylor, Tyronn Lue and Charlie Ward, were traded (or in Ward's case, injured) within 6 weeks.
> 
> If things don't change relatively quickly, don't be too terribly shocked if we see a deal by the Rockets later this month.


Just to remember what happened in 04/05.

Link


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Francis & Scola should be able to find their marks more regularly soon & fix that.
Wells & Battier will soon improve their shooting not worried about that either.

I am not worried about our roster. Sure if Garnett becomes available I would love him but hey thats a big if.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

nice Cornholio that is true and now we do have guys who are able to trade 
Luther, Kirk, Alston(gulp) even Scola, Landary, Novak and Brooks iam not saying we should give them away or we must trade these guys i am saying we have talent to try and maybe bring in better guys i mean this team on *paper* is a very good team (or deep) the way we are playing, we really need help and time


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

We need a Small Forward who can score too. Battier is solid defensively, but offensively he lacks.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> I vote we make Mike James our official scapegoat


i vote we start winning games more often as opposed to once every couple of weeks


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm still not liking the fact that Yao is clear-cut second option. Not smart at all. Remember how they used to keep showing us that crazy stat, how our record was something like 21-3 in games in which T-Mac scored 30+ points? Well, that only works if he's getting his baskets in the flow of our regular offense, not if we're force feeding him at the cost of Yao's touches.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I am still looking for the coaching staff to show up. The team looks completely lost out there.

At least with JVG they looked like they had a purpose. I could see the why of the substitution patterns, the team came out and you could see them executing a game plan.

With Adelman, everything seems hap-hazard.

I just think the fact that Clyde succeeded under him doesn't mean that our players will. 

I long for the days of the team being over prepared defensively and underwhelming on the offensive end... at least it ended with wins.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Clyde succeeded under him because he was a great player. But he could have done better. RA didn't let him play in the post much, even though that was one of Drexler's biggest strengths. Adelman chose instead to feed Kevin Duckworth, who was garbage. That's why there was no drop off in his production when Clyde went from being the man in Portland to second option on the Rockets.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Steve Francis in starting line up: 0-2


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> I'm still not liking the fact that Yao is clear-cut second option. Not smart at all. Remember how they used to keep showing us that crazy stat, how our record was something like 21-3 in games in which T-Mac scored 30+ points? Well, that only works if he's getting his baskets in the flow of our regular offense, not if we're force feeding him at the cost of Yao's touches.


even last year under JVG, i never felt tmac had an understanding for how to balance creating his own, being a playmaker, and feeding yao. He has the skills to do all those things, but when you ask him to start combining them, it just results in him jacking up stupid shots


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> even last year under JVG, i never felt tmac had an understanding for how to balance creating his own, being a playmaker, and feeding yao. He has the skills to do all those things, but when you ask him to start combining them, it just results in him jacking up stupid shots


I call it the 1+1+1 = 2 effect


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Clyde succeeded under him because he was a great player. But he could have done better. RA didn't let him play in the post much, even though that was one of Drexler's biggest strengths. Adelman chose instead to feed Kevin Duckworth, who was garbage. That's why there was no drop off in his production when Clyde went from being the man in Portland to second option on the Rockets.


Ironic thing was that Clyde's post up game was not really used until his Houston years. They discovered "hey Clyde can post up" and thats what helped us win those games before the 95 run. Crazy...


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Ironic thing was that Clyde's post up game was not really used until his Houston years. They discovered "hey Clyde can post up" and thats what helped us win those games before the 95 run. Crazy...


Yup. And a much talked-about problem for those Portland teams was succeeding in the half court. Drexler didn't have an ultra-quick first step or a great jumper. When things slowed down, his go-to move was in the post. But Adelman didn't let him use that much.

In Houston, Rudy T let him play there even though we had Olajuwon, and his efficiency rose dramatically. Remember him abusing Sean Elliott (a good defender) in the '95 WCF?

This goes back to one of the biggest JVG criticisms -- his lack of imagination on offense. You can succeed with a post-up guard and center. Rudy T (hardly a genius) pulled it off with those Rockets sides. The Sonics did it with Kemp and Payton. The Lakers did it with Kareem and Magic. We could have been better offensively letting McGrady and Bonzi play in the post more.


----------

